# Guter Gamer monitor



## Gaggle27 (21. März 2011)

Hi Leute, 
Ich brauche einen Monitor zum zocken auf sehr guter grafikeinstellung.
Brauch ich einen sehr hohen Kontrast?
Ih habe an einen 24" Monitor gedacht. möchte einen Receiver zum Fernsehen gucken anschließen. 
Der Monitor soll höchstens 300€ kosten.

Danke für die vorschläge.

P.s. Ist 3D schon genug ausgereift oder sollte Ih damit noch warten?? Welche Spiele kann Ich in 3D spielen??


----------



## palmbeach (21. März 2011)

3d spiele gibts schon ein paar, nur die technik an sich is noch  nich so weit, dass es sich lohnen würde viel geld für sonen monitor auszugeben.
kontrast (je höher desto besser) und reaktionszeit (je niedrieger desto besser) is fürs gaming immer gut.


----------



## Robin_94 (21. März 2011)

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, würde ich definitiv von 3D Geräten abraten.
Wenn es in 1-2 Jahren was besseres gibt siehst du alt aus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. März 2011)

Ich würde zu einem 120HZ Monitor raten!
ICh selbst habe mich für einen entscheiden und bin begeistert!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. März 2011)

Ich mein 3D ist schon ein nettes Gimmik aber das Bild ist halt sehr dunkel und du brauchst eine sehr starke Grafikkarte das 3D ca. 50% Leistung.


----------



## Franzl (22. März 2011)

also ich habe einen samsung synchmaster p2450 24" und bin sehr zufrieden (siehe auch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/67550-edit-samsung-syncm-p2450-h-oder-lg-w2361v.html)

falls dir das vllt hilft 

ich persönlich warte noch paar jährchen ab bis überhaupt 3d für mich in frage kommt


----------



## Carver (22. März 2011)

Hallo! 

Kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung zum FUJITSU P22W raten; das ist ein IPS-Panel mit hervorragender Bildquali und dank niedriger Latenzen auch zum Zocken uneingeschränkt geeignet. Der hat halt leider nur  22 Zoll (1680 x 1050) und kostet bei Alternate aktuell grad 309 Euro.

Hatte vorher auch längere Zeit ein TN-Panel, doch seit ich das IPS-Panel hab muß ich sagen: Nie wieder TN. Die Bildqualität ist eklatant besser (Kontraste) und vor allem gibt es keine Blickwinkelabhängigkeit mit Invertieren der Farben mehr.

Hier noch ein Link zum Testbericht bei prad.de falls du Interesse hast:

PRAD | Testbericht Fujitsu P22W-5 ECO IPS

Wie gesagt, hab das Teil jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden! Auf den 3D-Zug würd ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt aufspringen; das ist ne Tortur für die Augen und man kann üble Kopfschmerzen davon kriegen....


Grüße

M.


----------



## Dari (22. März 2011)

Franzl schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe einen samsung synchmaster p2450 24" und bin sehr zufrieden (siehe auch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/67550-edit-samsung-syncm-p2450-h-oder-lg-w2361v.html)
> 
> falls dir das vllt hilft
> 
> ich persönlich warte noch paar jährchen ab bis überhaupt 3d für mich in frage kommt



Den Monitor habe ich auch bis vor kurzem benutzt und den Preis find ich auch super .


----------



## Gaggle27 (22. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem nur in 24"??
http://www.yopedo.de/details-802713.htm


----------



## VWGT (22. März 2011)

der acer is sehr schön und hat ein gutes bild aber das muss man sehr gut einstellen. wieso nicht samsung bx2450, bx2440, oder bx 2431

haben alle das gleiche panel verbaut und das ist sehr gut


----------



## Painkiller (22. März 2011)

Wenn´s 3D sein soll, führt kein Weg an dem BenQ XL2410T vorbei.


----------



## Gaggle27 (22. März 2011)

VWGT schrieb:
			
		

> der acer is sehr schön und hat ein gutes bild aber das muss man sehr gut einstellen. wieso nicht samsung bx2450, bx2440, oder bx 2431
> 
> haben alle das gleiche panel verbaut und das ist sehr gut



Der sieht ganz gut aus: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003THMM98/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/279-2922730-2014218


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Ist auch ein sehr guter Monitor! Steht bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch! 

Hat aber nicht 120Hz, falls du iwann mal 3D haben willst.


----------



## Gaggle27 (23. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auch ein sehr guter Monitor! Steht bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch!
> 
> Hat aber nicht 120Hz, falls du iwann mal 3D haben willst.



Der muss jez auch noch nich unbedingt 3D haben. 
Welche Spiele kann ich eigentlich in 3D spielen??


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Siehe hier...

Gaming mit NVIDIA 3D Vision

Durch die 120Hz wirkt das Bild bei entsprechenden Framraten aber auch in 2D flüssiger.


----------



## Gaggle27 (23. März 2011)

Ach du schaise sinddas viele. Würde es sich doch lohnen ein 3D pc zu kaufen?


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Ach du schaise sinddas viele. Würde es sich doch lohnen ein 3D pc zu kaufen?


 
Wenn du eine potente Grafikkarte hast, dann evtl. 3D gefällt nich jeden. Außerdem sinken die Frames sehr stark.


----------



## Gosu (23. März 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Ach du schaise sinddas viele. Würde es sich doch lohnen ein 3D pc zu kaufen?



"Lohnen" tut es sich auf keinen Fall, du brauchst nen 3D Monitor und eine entsprechend Leistungsstarke Grafikkarte, denn was bringt dir 3D wenn du die Qualität des Games runterschrauben musst?

Wenn du allerdings genug Geld hast dafür das ist es bestimmt ne nette Spielerei, wie lange man wirklich damit zockt ist ne andere Frage. Nicht jeder hat Lust beim zocken so eine Brille zu tragen (die glaube ich mit akkus läuft) und es gibt auch genug Leute die durch den Shutter Effekt Kopfschmerzen bekommen.

Ich würde schätzen ein guter 3d Monitor kostet um die 300-500 Euro + du brauchst das Brillenset wenns nicht dabei ist (kostet um die 100€ glaube ich). Ne potente Grafikkarte zb ne GTX 580 kostet ca. 400€. Wenn du das Geld hast probiers aus, und am besten schreibst du dann direkt nen Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## Gaggle27 (23. März 2011)

Geht auch die gtx 570 Phantom??


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Klar. Wieso sollte die denn nicht gehen?


----------



## Gaggle27 (23. März 2011)

Kp ich kenn mich damit noch so gut aus. Welchen Monitor soll ich nehmen?? Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten außer das 3D vision Pack??


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Gaggle27 schrieb:


> Kp ich kenn mich damit noch so gut aus. Welchen Monitor soll ich nehmen?? Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten außer das 3D vision Pack??


 
Nein, eigentlich nicht.

Ich würde den hier nehmen: BenQ XL2410T


----------



## Gosu (30. März 2011)

Die 570 Phantom geht natürlich auch. Ich glaube 3D Gaming ist seit der 8800GT möglich. Ich habe mich jetzt mehr auf die Leistung der Karte bezogen, denn ein Spiel was bei dir z.b. mit 100FPS läuft wird mit aktiviertem 3D dann nur noch ca. 50FPS haben, da die Karte 2 Bilder berechnen muss.

Hier mal ein Link zu Nvidia.de wo du dir die Vorraussetzungen anschauen kannst.


----------



## s|n|s (30. März 2011)

BenQ XL 2410T 
Hoffe du kriegst ihn für 300€


----------

